# Heat tile



## Benno87 (Feb 6, 2021)

Hey guys, I’ll be building a few new 1200x600x600mm breeding enclosures for my jungle pythons this week. These guys have been in large tubs on heat mats and are thriving with the ground heat. So for the new enclosures I’ve decided on running tiles with heat cords. Going by the 1/3 of the enclosure rule, my tile will be 570mm x 400mm. I will be spacing my heat cord runs 20mm apart which will give me roughly 10.7 metres of cord underneath the tile so I’ll purchase a 12 metre cord for each enclosure. I scored some nice earthy looking outdoor tiles which I like the look of for a few bucks each and once cut to size and placed on top of the heat cord will be siliconed all the way around to stop moisture getting in under the tile as well as not allowing heat to escape.
My question is the tiles I have purchased are 9mm thick and want to know if that much cord underneath will be enough to heat the tile up to 33deg or is my tile too thick???
I know a lot comes down to room temp also but having never used heat cords I got no idea how hot they get etc etc and if I should be using something thinner. Any input would be great fully appreciated, thanks guys.


----------

